# Anansi12's Picture Thread



## Anansi12 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm new to the posting aspect of this site, so I thought I'd share some pics of my ever-broadening collection. My poor babies hardly get any appreciation from my arachnophobic friends, but I'm sure they'll get plenty of love here. These are my slings. The curly's molted since the last picture though.


----------



## Anansi12 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Anansi12 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Juveniles*


----------



## derp105 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cool tarantulas, good pics also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Adults*

All the single ladies!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 6, 2012)

That Avic obviously wanted to look out of the window...was that intent or an escape?


----------



## Anansi12 (Aug 6, 2012)

I like to think it wanted to spy on the neighbors :biggrin:
It was a bit of both. I was cleaning it's home and it didn't care for its temporary container, so it ended up darting up my sleeve. Took 20 minutes to wrangle it up, but I wasn't exactly rushing since I stopped to take a few pictures lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Aug 7, 2012)

My pet hole seems like a particularly active one. He comes out and walks around both in the day and night. Hopefully I'm wrong, but I'm guessing this behavior won't last into adulthood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Storm76 (Aug 13, 2012)

You know, other people would be happy if they'd see their T's  Some ARE extremely reclusive "personalities"


----------



## Anansi12 (Aug 20, 2012)

Lady Blue in her temporary container and Tigerlily going for an evening stroll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Took some last pics post-misting, a day or two before I traded her away :cry:


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 10, 2012)

L. parahybana post-molt/pre-trade, P. irminia (Tigerlily) caught on an evening stroll, T. stirmi (Bertha) modeling in the afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## persistent (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely pictures and Ts. Great to hear your H. lividum is out and about so much. I would cherish those moments if I were you.
However maybe you could put the (scientific)names of the species with each pic. I know some are easy to determine by just looking but not everyone is familiar with every single species in the hobby. Also new hobbiests might see a spider they particularly like so it could useful to them to know the name if they want to do some research on that particular species. Just a thought  (wondering what pokies you have for example )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ah yes! Even though I frequently find myself scrolling back up to Google the captioned scientific names before bookmarking them, it slipped my mind to label my own. I'll run through and edit them when I get the chance. The poeci I had was a P. regalis. I traded her to a friend when he began collecting available Poecilotheria.


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice little collection.  Beautiful. ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 11, 2012)

Traded my adult female T. stirmi and H. lividum as well as my juvenile L. parahybana for this C. cyaneopubescens and A. chalcodes
 in addition to the covert new P. irminia juvenile (not pictured).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 17, 2012)

Poecilotheria ornata (Fringed Ornamental) in its LPS container




Haplopelma lividum (Cobalut Blue) moseying about on a blue moon




Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red Knee) plumped up a few days after joining the band




Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger) finally posing for the camera


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 24, 2012)

My new, sweet little Arizona Blonde. Until it's sexed, his/her name is Payson.

A. chalcodes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty little chalcodes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why thank you! This one's even kinder than I hoped my first would be.


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 24, 2012)

G. pulchra in the first version of its new home






G. pulchra home redux!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 25, 2012)

P. ornata (Fringed Ornamental) finally in a home with enough room to post up in Poeci stance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 1, 2012)

B. smithi has been digging and bending leaves into the dirt some days



Settled in. It was really jittery at first and would spend a lot of time climbing the corners, so I started adding fake plants for some cushion where she climbs in case it falls. 


Now that it hasn't been climbing, it started rearranging a bit. Added an exit to the starter burrow and moss to its new favorite hangout


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 5, 2012)

FINALLY (looking at you, USPS!) got my new T's from wtaffet and they're gorgeous

My first shot at a vertical conversion tank 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Second newcomer's home


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 5, 2012)

After misc delays galore, I was quite eager to see my new babies and get them out of their mobile homes. In my excitement, I hardly noticed my hand drifting of course when I was doing the ventilation :sarcasm:


P. metallica






C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 10, 2012)

My first C. cyaneopubescens after it finally molted 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My newest C. cyaneopubescens munching down in its new and increasingly webbed home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Scooped three new B. vagans earlier


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tigerlily (P.irminia, not pictured) sealed most of the entrance to her wood burrow a few days ago, but still no molting. I _did_ find THREE of my other babies had molted last weekend, P. ornata here included


Payson (A. chalcodes) dancing el Baila de Muerte with her first roach.



H. lividum moseyed out for a post-molt photoshoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 13, 2012)

P. metallica relaxes all about its enclosure, I reckon it's one fat, happy T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 13, 2012)

I love that A. Chalcodes, and also, plus one for Home Movies!!!!!!!!!!!! Winning. 

The other pictures are nice too.  Your enclosures look lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you! My friend got me the collector's set of Home Movies. It came with the music on a CD and a black tote bag with Coach Mcguirk on it


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 13, 2012)

B. smithi finally calm enough to go for an arm-stroll while out for sexing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cute smithi, but I'd cut back on the feeding a bit. She's pretty fat


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 15, 2012)

:laugh: Yeah, the little fatty's been put on a diet as of a little over a week ago


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sekaris, my old lady G. rosea



First decent shots of P. ornata out for sexing


Post-molt munchies



B. vagans having dinner together



My precious A. diversipes, being gorgeous :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll be spending today, in the greatest way: building new tarantula displays! (Pictures upon completion)

My appy polly loggies to any Repticon staff that had to follow behind me in order to clean the trail of drool at some of the T tables


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Repticon 2012 (Tampa)*

After housing all but a dream-come-true enclosure, I decided to improve or redo other my other T's homes. I'm currently on break 

I don't recall what the species was on this one, I believe the genus starts with an 'A.' This T was bigger and thicker than most T. stirmi I've seen in person. Didn't buy this, just had the photo op. It was going for $275!



B. boehmei! 


Come play with me, spider...forever and ever and ever


B. boehmei being introduced to its new home


"Thanks folks, I'll be here all night!"


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Repticon Tampa 2012 newcomer 2/10:
A. geniculata (Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula) from [forgot name, will edit when I find the card]






Newcomer 3/10: P. cambridgei :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Newcomer 4/10: I picked up another A. diversipes because I love their colors in sling-hood and this one was super blue compared to my (at the time) very green sling. I came home to find my little greeny molted into a similar blue :sarcasm:. Fine enough, they'll hopefully be making beautiful babies together once they've grown anyway.



Old T's, new homes:

My juvenile P. irminia, quite happy in its remodeled home.









G. pulchra waiting out the unwelcome-but-eventually-appreciated renovations in her burrow. I gave her plenty of moss, since she likes to be a little home decorator :biggrin:











For whatever reason, all three H. lividum that I have/had exhibit behavior unusual to the Cobalt. My first two (traded or sold away), one adult female and one juvenile, would wander about their homes nearly as often as they stayed in their burrows. I was little blown away by this one, however, when I rehoused him TWICE within 24 hours and he was probably the calmest of all my T's being rehoused! I even had to carefully dig his burrow out around him before quite rudely frontward-nudging him into the transfer container. No threat pose or darting off--at most he started scootin' up the paintbrush!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice new additions  Congrats! Also is that sand in the boehmei enclosure? If so, I'd exchange it.


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Nice new additions  Congrats! Also is that sand in the boehmei enclosure? If so, I'd exchange it.


The substrate is about 80% fresh, moist cocofiber and the remainder is 'Desert Blend' sand from Zilla. I was going to add some fresh moss and a water dish tonight. Too dry?


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anansi12 said:


> The substrate is about 80% fresh, moist cocofiber and the remainder is 'Desert Blend' sand from Zilla. I was going to add some fresh moss and a water dish tonight. Too dry?


Wasn't getting at humidity there, more the fact that Brachy's sometimes dig some and if they burrow sand is a VERY poor choice  Personally, I'd make it 100% cocofiber or eco earth, but that's just my preference. Offer her a little hide, just in case and she's probably gonna be fine.


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Wasn't getting at humidity there, more the fact that Brachy's sometimes dig some and if they burrow sand is a VERY poor choice  Personally, I'd make it 100% cocofiber or eco earth, but that's just my preference. Offer her a little hide, just in case and she's probably gonna be fine.


Ah okay. With the mix, the sand is moist enough to hold its form. I made the T a starter den that's a little difficult to see from the angle, but it's large enough for more than her/his whole body to fit in and be hidden. I'll probably take your advice once it molts next or definitely if I notice that  the li'l fella's not using its hide or having a problem digging. 

On a related note, it did calm its nerves enough to come down from the corner of the tank and has been relaxing in the center. I'll probably offer some food later, everyone else has been happily munching their meals--communal H. villosella included!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 24, 2012)

My BFF, Payson, getting chubby after her recent job as executioner. I hate roaches. Many, many moons ago, a pact with the Cockroach Kingdom and the House of Malk was forged, due in greatest part to the valiant efforts of a roach named Houdini--having escaped various seemingly inescapable containers. It declared that no House member should bring harm to a roach, so long as the roaches swore never to return to my land, lest they suffer SEVERE consequence on a gradient scale (surprising physical contact being the worst possible offense). Houdini was released, unharmed. In the following month, very few chose not to heed our truce and were punished quite accordingly. Since all those years ago, I could nearly count the intrusions on one hand and the House of Malk has grown strong in numbers. Recently, a dubia that made a break for it during a container transfer reemerged...on my leg. NOPE. He was imprisoned in an empty sling cube for, perhaps, a week and a half while I decided who might best serve the House of Malk. Payson, my darling, was happy to oblige. 






Here's a couple pics of the B. Boehmei enclosure from different angles. I found him in his hide (finally) when I got home from work yesterday and he ate a couple crickets later in the evening












Here's my communal H. villosella setup. Pics with more than three are from the first arrangement. The rest are from the redo/current setup. Rather foolishly, I strongly underestimated the tininess of these slings on the first go and ended up losing 5/6. I was fortunate enough to capture 2/5 missing, but the other three remain M.I.A. Tomorrow I should be getting their last remaining sac-mate from John and Tracy of J & T Reptiles and Exotics--bringing my (capiptive) H. villosella population up to 4!






































The glass enclosure on top is the current one and the black KK below is the original with it's glaringly obvious flaws..






















So far, everyone has their own little home and all have been enjoying the buffet o' pinheads :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 27, 2012)

P. nigricolor 
















This is the A. diversipes that I've had for awhile about a week after the last molt. It traded its emerald green for a shining blue coat and got a tad camera-shy.
















P. ornata at the start of dinner time






The last available sac-mate from J & T Reptiles & Exotics, an H. villosella






~Communal update~ 
Everyone's lookin' chubby. Seems like every other time I sneak a peek, one of them is digging a deeper home or rubbing web-secreting rumps across their entrances. The three early birds have really been getting to work. 





Can you spot them all?





















This A. geniculata has probably been my overall most active burrower. In the first couple days, he dug all the way to the glass in the bottom corner, then turned and continued the tunnel along the long back end. He's also one of the shyest little guys I've had.
"Fine. One worm, one leg. Make it quick, bub."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

LOVE that diversipes...they look amazing no matter what stage I think!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Nov 1, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> LOVE that diversipes...they look amazing no matter what stage I think!


I definitely agree. They're my favorite slings.

Here's my newer one, who I thought was looking duller until I took this picture 







They had teeny little baby G. rosea RCF slings for five bucks when I went to the market to get food for my other eight-legged children, so I figured I'd take one. 






Gave the B. smithi some fresh cocofiber to replace the dry dirt it came with, should make it a tad cozier 












I went ahead and took Jan's advice and rehoused my B. boehmei while I was at it.













Dinner time with P. ornata
"Come on, just give me a leg to nibble on or something" 
"GO AWAY AND CLOSE THE DOOR"






I came home one night to find him doing this stretch, probably just waiting for the buffet to open.













Sexy time?
P. metallica





B. smithi





B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 1, 2012)

Regarding the sexes: 

Without guarantee (just what I'd think for now)
P. metallica = male
B. smithi = unsure, female if there's a slit, if that's only a white dot there and the rest is from the flash = male
B. boehmei = unsure, tending to say male due to picture too much light  (think I can see the white dot there)

Beautiful diversipes! I really hope the couple I have here currently grow up to that age this time...my first one died after 3 weeks getting stuck in a molt...  Nice enclosures, hope the cocofiber is dry?  Brachys dislike it usually if it's wet..


----------



## Anansi12 (Nov 2, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Regarding the sexes:
> 
> Without guarantee (just what I'd think for now)
> P. metallica = male
> ...


Thank you!
 That's unfortunate. I lost my first one to molt complications also. The coco I used had been almost completely dry since it was from last week's rehousing ventures, so I added a bit of water for easier digging and some little humidity for the smithi (been really thirsty the last few days and in pre-molt for a couple weeks..until I got home from work ). They're both already drying up pretty decently though.



Here's B. smithi, post-molt (~3.5 hours)





I was trying not to be too much of a bother, but I wanted to get the molt out asap since I can't ever seem to find them in tact.






Great, so I got it in tact...now what? Something to do with soap and hot water?


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 3, 2012)

Put it into a dish with warm tap water and a drop of dishwashing lotion. Let soak for 5 minutes, carefully take it out and use for example toothpicks to unravel the abdomen part. If you can find a flap there (between about the uppor pair of booklungs), it's a female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anansi12 (Nov 8, 2012)

He look like a man











A. geniculata growing ever so slightly less skittish







B. boehmei got comfy pretty soon after the last enclosure redo, dug all the way to the bottom


----------



## advan (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice collection! That _P. ornata_ is going to be huge when he matures!


----------



## Anansi12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you! He's already probably the leggiest of the bunch.

Romanova (G. pulchra), enjoying a big gulp after eagerly darting to the newly filled water dish.










B. smithi having his first post-molt brunch











B. boehmei, wondering what's on the menu










Burrow progression 











I noticed B. vagans #1 was looking a bit redder and extra stretchy at lunch. 





Molt-en lava!






A. diversipes #2 was indeed in pre-molt! _Two_ wonderful lunch break discoveries today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome A. diversipes. And yeah, that B. smithi certainly is a male from the looks of the skin. Wouldn't worry about it, it'll take quite a while for him to mature still! And once he does, you'll either get a female for him or arrange for a "long-distance-blind-date"


----------

